# Christmas on the Hill



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

*Christmas*

Hey Lee,

How does one do a looky look to get the goodie if we have not yet met???? 

Expectin us to run around the Hill with one of those airport signs or somethin??


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

montigre said:


> Hey Lee,
> 
> How does one do a looky look to get the goodie if we have not yet met????
> 
> Expectin us to run around the Hill with one of those airport signs or somethin??


Just look for the oldest, ugliest lookin' dude there, and its a pretty safe bet you've just found prag...

Or just ask...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

montigre said:


> Hey Lee,
> 
> How does one do a looky look to get the goodie if we have not yet met????
> 
> Expectin us to run around the Hill with one of those airport signs or somethin??





psargeant said:


> Just look for the oldest, ugliest lookin' dude there, and its a pretty safe bet you've just found prag...
> 
> Or just ask...


As you can tell, I'll be the one with a big ole TARGET on my back - seems everyone wants a piece of me. 

Like Sarge said - just ask. :darkbeer:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*WELLLLLLlllllllllllllllllllllllll.......if I can't sit on Santa's lap......NEVERMIND!!!!!!!:mg::mg::mg:

Thanks Rob & Tom!!!!......and your little "elf" PRAG.............*

.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bump back to the top - got this email on Friday evening

This message was sent to you at the request of LANCASTER ARCHERY SPLY to notify you that the electronic shipment information below has been transmitted to UPS. The physical package(s) may or may not have actually been tendered to UPS for shipment. To verify the actual transit status of your shipment, click on the tracking link below or contact LANCASTER ARCHERY SPLY directly.

Important Delivery Information

Scheduled Delivery: 30-June-2009

Shipment Detail
Ship To:
Lee Peedin
............
Selma
NC
27576
US

Number of Packages	2
UPS Service:	GROUND
Weight:	65.4 LBS


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Bump back to the top - got this email on Friday evening
> 
> This message was sent to you at the request of LANCASTER ARCHERY SPLY to notify you that the electronic shipment information below has been transmitted to UPS. The physical package(s) may or may not have actually been tendered to UPS for shipment. To verify the actual transit status of your shipment, click on the tracking link below or contact LANCASTER ARCHERY SPLY directly.
> 
> ...




*WOWSER--BOWSER!!!!!!​*

*That's a bunch of stuff........orrrrrrrrrr......a bunch of coal for those bad boys and girls.............*

.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *WOWSER--BOWSER!!!!!!​*
> 
> *That's a bunch of stuff........orrrrrrrrrr......a bunch of coal for those bad boys and girls.............*
> 
> .


There you go again Lucky - spilling the beans - NO PA coal for you.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> There you go again Lucky - spilling the beans - NO PA coal for you.


*Heyyyy in today's economy.....a pound or two of coal is probably worth a couple hundred bucks in heating bills....ohhhh wait.....forgot about the polution thingy.....NEVERMIND!!!*

.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Is it Christmas yet???????????​*
.


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Number of Packages	2
> UPS Service:	GROUND
> Weight:	65.4 LBS


What it doesn't say is C.O.D shipping. It is going to cost you a fortune to receive it!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Is it Christmas yet???????????​*
> .


Yep, the "brown truck" made a stop at my house on Tue. 



heilman181 said:


> What it doesn't say is C.O.D shipping. It is going to cost you a fortune to receive it!


Sounds like you've been shopping at the wrong place. Those guys at LAS got all my credit card numbers - no need to send anything C.O.D. :darkbeer:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yep, the "brown truck" made a stop at my house on Thu.
> 
> 
> *SOOOOOOOOoooooo.........I have a itty-bitty question.............
> ...



*WHAT???? You actually use your own card????*

.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Come on - give [email protected] some credit - he knows better than to send the "stuff" directly to those MarryLanders. 

And you might be surprised to know just how much room is in my "toaster". So far I have:
1 bow case
1 quiver
1 bino case
2 Hillbilly "King of the Hill" banners
1 roll of Hillbilly "King of the Hill" window/case stickers
4 tool/parts boxes (sorry, my Boy Scout days still require me to be prepared for "anything")
2 bag chairs
1 tent
1 10' x 10' canopy
2 twin size inflatable beds
1 pillow & "bed cloths" (Joe will have to furnish his own)
2 laptop computers (yea, I know)
2 boxes from LAS
Lots of empty honey bun wrappers and cigarette boxes.

And guess what, there's still room for all of Jarlicker's stuff and I will still be able to see out the back window.

And speaking of back window - I have a sticker on mine like NO ONE else has "yet".


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Come on - give [email protected] some credit - he knows better than to send the "stuff" directly to those MarryLanders.
> 
> And you might be surprised to know just how much room is in my "toaster". So far I have:
> 1 bow case
> ...




*HEYYYYyyyyy Joe......you notice he said...."YOUR STUFF".....not YOU inside!!!!....

Yeppers....I will be there with my camera as they pull into the parkinglot with Joe strapped on the roof.....wearing a bug eatin' grin..*

.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *HEYYYYyyyyy Joe......you notice he said...."YOUR STUFF".....not YOU inside!!!!....
> 
> Yeppers....I will be there with my camera as they pull into the parkinglot with Joe strapped on the roof.....wearing a bug eatin' grin..*
> 
> .


I modified Elsie's side car and made a trailer out of it just for Jarlicker


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Come on - give [email protected] some credit - he knows better than to send the "stuff" directly to those MarryLanders.
> 
> And you might be surprised to know just how much room is in my "toaster". So far I have:
> 1 bow case
> ...




Man that ain't nothing. Obviously you have never went no place with Hinky.
I used to think I was the pack master when I came home from IBO worlds with 2 bows, 3 suitcases, 1 laundry bag, 2 chairs, 1 box of food, 3 people, and 2 3d targets in a toyota echo.

But after riding to the Shawnee challenge with Hinky I realized that I was just an amature.
Randy packed
4 bows and cases, arrows, binos, ect..
4 duffel bags full of clothes
sleeping bags and pillows for 4
And all that was just in the trunk YJ and I didn't have to share the back seat with anything but each other (and my pillow on the way home:embara


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Man that ain't nothing. Obviously you have never went no place with Hinky.
> I used to think I was the pack master when I came home from IBO worlds with 2 bows, 3 suitcases, 1 laundry bag, 2 chairs, 1 box of food, 3 people, and 2 3d targets in a toyota echo.
> 
> But after riding to the Shawnee challenge with Hinky I realized that I was just an amature.
> ...


Well, I'd love to carry and extra bow, but just don't have a case for it. I'm sure Jarlicker will have 2.

Oh and I forgot the 40 qt cooler that I will be filling BEFORE I get into VA.

My oldest daughter has 1 of the first Scions that was sold in Atlanta. Every year she, her husband, and 5 year old load it up and move to CT for the summer. Poor little car was almost dragging the ground when they stopped by a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The box may be 65 lbs now.....but how much will it weigh when it gets to the Hill?????


I imagine it will get a touch lighter at the DoJo on Fri morning


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2006)

Talk about goodies...I was just told to send LAS Hats, Visors and Shooting towels down to the Marylanders!!! Hey Randy Hinkleman is it ok to send these presents to you to give out at the shoot complements of LAS!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Talk about goodies...I was just told to send LAS Hats, Visors and Shooting towels down to the Marylanders!!! Hey Randy Hinkleman is it ok to send these presents to you to give out at the shoot complements of LAS!!


Tom, didn't you know you aren't supposed to "let the cat out of the bag"? 

I just got off the phone with Hinky - he said to send them to him. If you have an embroidery service, how about putting my name on at least 1 of each - that way I'd be assured part of the "bounty". 










Thanks to all of you at LAS!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2006)

Just finished the order...Randy should have it tomorrow!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Just finished the order...Randy should have it tomorrow!




```

```
:hello2::hello2::hello2::hello2:

:dancing::dancing::dancing::dancing::dancing:

:set1_draught2::set1_draught2:

THANK YOU !!!!!!


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Just finished the order...Randy should have it tomorrow!


*
Yousssss Guysssss are the BEST!!!!

Thanks!!....wish you were coming to join in the FUN!!!!*

.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Just finished the order...Randy should have it tomorrow!


Thank you, Tom. This is really an unexpected and appreciated surprise. 

I just _LOOOOOOVE_ packages form LAS!!!:banana::set1_applaud::banana::set1_applaud::banana::set1_applaud:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

montigre said:


> Thank you, Tom. This is really an unexpected and appreciated surprise.
> 
> I just _LOOOOOOVE_ packages form LAS!!!:banana::set1_applaud::banana::set1_applaud::banana::set1_applaud:


A little "birdie" told me that there might even be some LAS goodies at the Hinky shoot as well. Rob and his ENTIRE CREW know how to run a "class operation"!


----------

